# Sims Dublin



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Anyone used Sims in Dublin? what is your experience? if it was for the european egg donation programme very interested in hearing your story.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Sorry Gemini I'm no use to you but wanted to wish you luck x


----------



## Sunny002 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Gemini,

I'm currently with the SIMS (joined for recurrent misscarages, immune issues & one tube) I've found them very matter of fact at times assuming you know and understand  the IVF process which obviously I didn't. That aside I found them fantastic, approachable & efficient. 

Best of luck if you decide to go with them.   xx


----------



## rooftop (Jun 10, 2015)

HI Gemini

I went to SIMS for a consultation and then was about 2 months into having a protocol set out with them and pre-tests etc.  At the same time, i was meeting a couple of other clinics, and it was only when I met other clinics that I decided not to go with SIMS.  My only reason was that I felt they were not as thorough as they could be.  For example, they never mentioned immune testing, and when I asked if I could have it, they said they'd only do it if i had a failed cycle.
Also, I felt they were slightly lacking in attention to detail, for example, they took my FSH reading from late in my cycle when it should have been day 1 or 2, no later.
In the end, we decided to go for a clinic in London.

That said, I know that many people find SIMS excellent and clearly they are very competent at what they do.  If I were going with them I'd just push to make sure they have considered every angle and are doing as much testing as they can in order to recommend the best protocol that is individual to you.  But other than that, I'm sure you'd be in good hands.

I don't have experience with the European donor programme though, sorry.  

Best of luck X


----------

